# Finding a job with a US company in Mexico



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello. 

Has anyone found a job with a US company in Mexico? 

I am a US lawyer moving to Mexico soon. Willing to try anything. Likelihood of success?

I'm sure this question has already been asked on the forum. Thanks for reading.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Try setting up your profile on LinkedIn to reflect where you'll be living so you can find out who employers are. You won't be able to be a lawyer. What are your other skills, experience, qualifications and interests?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

sanpellegrino said:


> Hello.
> 
> Has anyone found a job with a US company in Mexico?
> 
> ...



The most likely way to land a position with a US company doing business in Mexico is to be hired in the USA and then request an international assignment to Mexico. Mexican subsidiaries of US companies are more likely to hire Mexican nationals or expats already in Mexico with permission to work.

Before retiring, I spent 2 years in Mexico working for a major USA based multinational. We had individuals from the USA, Canada, France, The Netherlands, Spain and Argentina working at our Mexican sub at various times during my stay. In each case, my company obtained a visa for us to work based on the fact that my particular work background and skills could not be duplicated by a Mexican citizen in the company or by local hiring. Some latitude was given for a few developmental assignments. We also had Mexican employees posted to the USA, Japan and Brazil during this time for similar developmental assignments.

Most companies doing business here require proven work skills and experience as well as fluency in Spanish for most professional positions. Otherwise, the most likely work would be found in the tourist, real estate or call center industries. 

As mentioned, an excellent way to get exposure to professional positions in Mexico is to post your information on LinkedIn. Each week LinkedIn sends me a listing of companies that have openings in my area of expertise. Although I am presently happily employed as a husband and grandfather, a few have peaked my interest.

Another possibility is to visit to go to the companies you may be interested in and search their career openings for Mexico.

Going to Google for openings resulted in numerous positions in Mexico City

https://www.google.com/about/careers/locations/mexico-city/

From time to time the U. S. Embassy also has openings although most would be pretty difficult to qualify for.

Job Opportunities | United States Diplomatic Mission To Mexico City, Mexico

As in finding any skilled or professional employment nowadays the difficulty is getting your foot in the door. Hopefully, you have fluency in Spanish, otherwise the task will become even more difficult.

Good Luck!


----------



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you both for the tips; I'll try LinkedIn.

I had a feeling the visa thing would be a hang up. So generally speaking, companies don't go through the visa process with you if they can fill your position locally.

I only have basic proficiency in Spanish but a class is helping.

I'll look into real estate and tourism.

Thanks and enjoy retirement!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Whoever hires you must be registered with INM and must support you in the visa application process, which must be done at a consulate in your home country, presenting documentation from the hiring company.
If you need the income to live, the real estate and time share options just won‘t do it.
You absolutely cannot work legally without ‘lucrativa‘ on your visa for a specific job/location, and INM must be notified of any changes in your employment status, change of address, marital status, etc.
As others have advised, it would be best to be hired in the USA by a company with business interests in Mexico and have them transfer you and qualify you for the necessary visa.
A tourist cannot work in any capacity and working without a proper visa/lucrativa is grounds for arrest and deportation.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks, Jora.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sanpellegrino said:


> Thanks, Jora.


So, it's now been 4+ months since you were "soon" going to move to Mexico. Did you make the move? If so, are there things/events you'd like to share with us? Thanks.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi. Yes, I made the move, but don't have much to say about the local economy. My spouse works at a consulate and I'll be employed there once they process my security clearance.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

sanpellegrino said:


> Hi. Yes, I made the move, but don't have much to say about the local economy. My spouse works at a consulate and I'll be employed there once they process my security clearance.


Good News! Congratulations on the transition to Mexico!


----------



## sanpellegrino (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Redhead40 (Apr 30, 2015)

sanpellegrino said:


> Hi. Yes, I made the move, but don't have much to say about the local economy. My spouse works at a consulate and I'll be employed there once they process my security clearance.


How has working in Mexico been? Is your husband satisfied.:heh:


----------

